# WTF happened to Fox Clothing



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

reading the other fox thread prompted me to post my thought:

Fox clothing has gone downhill these last 4 years. they used to make simple looking stuff and marketed to the mx'ers, mtbr's, surfers and people of the culture. for example they would make a shirt with just the basic logo and you knew it was fox. I don't think fox even makes a basic t with a fox logo. Now their clothes are all flashy looking and you have no idea its made by fox unless you look at the tag. Fox has just became another fashion clothing designer.

Done with my rant. Agree. Disagree. Boycott.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

It was crap then, it's crap now. Culture? You've got to be kidding...


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

A solid casual clothing line with simple, clean lines and colors and classic-ish styles could really make a lot of $$$.....I considered it a million times!


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*Bikinfoolferlife* got it in one.

Fox clothing has always been marketing trash as long as I can remember. It was never high quality and was worn by people who like to be associated with a brand.

I love their suspension, but that's it.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> *Bikinfoolferlife* got it in one.
> 
> Fox clothing has always been marketing trash as long as I can remember. It was never high quality and was worn by people who like to be associated with a brand.
> 
> I love their suspension, but that's it.


Fox Shox and Fox Racing are completely different companies.

As far as the clothing company (Fox Racing), aesthetics are personal preference.....lot of hate here. Bottom line is Fox sells a bunch of gear. Why? It's absolutely because of their marketing and "style". As far as I see it, FOX is the market leader....whether or not you agree with their fashion sense, they are absolutely nailing it on the head when it comes to their target audience. I wear a bunch of their gear....all my shorts are from Fox, most of my jerseys, all my gloves....some of my street gear as well (hoodies, T's, shirts, etc). I've never had a problem with their quality.....my gloves have lasted 5-6 years through hundreds of washes, dirt, grease, salt, abrasion, etc. Jerseys are fine....sure some of them have torn.....crashes will do that. I don't expect them to be bulletproof. But beyond that....if you separate tears/holes from crashes, it's not like my Fox gear has somehow disintegrated through time.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

The worst pair of shorts that I own are Fox, and that isn't from an aesthetic point of view either. The padding has bunched itself into a nice little ball, so your taint gets padding, but nothing else!


----------



## b-40 (May 15, 2007)

you can't swing a dead cat around by the tail without hitting someone wearing fox casual clothing these days, they are just broadening there demographic with the flashy stuff, i just like there gear. i could care less about there casual crap


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

ok.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a few basic jerseys and pairs of shorts. The stuff I have works for me, I especially like their gloves. Tough and comfortable.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Really?*



Jim311 said:


> I have a few basic jerseys and pairs of shorts. The stuff I have works for me, I especially like their gloves. Tough and comfortable.


I've owned one pair. They fell apart in less than a season and "comfortable" for gloves is rather silly. If gloves are sized correctly, they're all comfortable. It's just some sort of fabric stitched together. They should all be comfortable.

I prefer Mechanix gloves. They're durable, comfortable, inexpensive (about 1/2 the cost of mtb gloves) and can be purchased anywhere. My Mechanix gloves usally get tossed due to smell rather than falling apart. I've not found a pair of mountain biking gloves that I can say the same about.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

fox gloves are the best I've owned so far, they've got me hooked (basic black on black, no flash). 

as for current trends and styles these days, I just can't get into the whole asymmetric-swirly-spotty designs that seem to be dominating the markets. I got a sombrio jersey for 15 bucks on chainlove, but I feel silly when I wear it. 

Oh well, these lil emo kids in skinny leg jeans just make me laugh now, i kinda get the feeling that they're not really punk rocking heroin addicts.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*When those fall apart...*



FloridaFish said:


> fox gloves are the best I've owned so far, they've got me hooked (basic black on black, no flash).


When those fall apart, these will set you back $15 and last until your SO makes you throw them away: http://www.mechanix.com/us/#/motorsports/gloves/?original?original

Regarding style: It's cycling ferchristssake. We all look like dorks to people who don't ride. There's no such thing as "fashion" in cycling.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, it's overpriced crap. Their shorts are worthless (have tried twice trying to be fair), have had their gloves fall apart like Ken; I do have one old t-shirt I got for free at Interbike. I don't believe in buying stuff just to wear a logo, but Fox obviously has this down, to have a whole wardrobe of it....wow. While the two Fox companies may be separately run, the Fox family is still behind both, not that that matters. I do like their shocks/forks, though.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I heard wearing fox clothing lead to constipation and impotence....


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I hate all the new Fox casual clothing. All their logos seem to be attempting to be retro 70s, its like they can't make their own style so their bastardizing something that is 30 years old...In fact all of the skater/moto brands are doing that now.

As for rider gear, I've had some pretty good luck. The few parts of short I own are holding up well and their comfortable. The jerseys are...jerseys. But every pair of fox gloves I've had don't hold up.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Two threads for the same thing?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes...*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Two threads for the same thing?


This is very important.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I suggest we start a thread in every category on this message board. Its very important people know that fox clothing's styling is no longer cool!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I think every forum needs a thread asking the question that never seems to get answered:

"Join date: Today
Posts: 1

HEY, HAS NE1 HEARD OF MOTOBECANE? THEY SOUND LIKE A GREAT BRAND. DOESN'T NE1 NO HOW THEY DO IT?"


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I think every forum needs a thread asking the question that never seems to get answered:
> 
> "Join date: Today
> Posts: 1
> ...


go ahead and throw Sette into that bag of $hit too.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

fastmxer9 said:


> reading the other fox thread prompted me to post my thought:
> 
> Fox clothing has gone downhill these last 4 years. they used to make simple looking stuff and marketed to the mx'ers, mtbr's, surfers and people of the culture. for example they would make a shirt with just the basic logo and you knew it was fox. I don't think fox even makes a basic t with a fox logo. Now their clothes are all flashy looking and you have no idea its made by fox unless you look at the tag. Fox has just became another fashion clothing designer.
> 
> Done with my rant. Agree. Disagree. Boycott.


It started a long time ago. Fox made a jean called a turndown jean. The best jeans ever made. The next year they went to a trendy style that was bell bottomed and cut to the hip not the waist. It sucked so bad. I still have the turndowns but they are 12 plus years old and I wish they would bring them back.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> When those fall apart, these will set you back $15 and last until your SO makes you throw them away: http://www.mechanix.com/us/#/motorsports/gloves/?original?original
> 
> Regarding style: It's cycling ferchristssake. We all look like dorks to people who don't ride. There's no such thing as "fashion" in cycling.


didn't find a glove under 24.99, and I'm happy with my fox statics, usually about a year before the funk is unbearable.

re: style
that's my point, the sombrio jersey made me feel silly because it makes it look like I'm trying to be "in style" and I don't have the skillz to pull that vibe off. I'm very self-conscious


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I will agree that Fox MTB/MX gloves are good. I still have my Pawtector I got many years ago. There are some holes on the inner tip of the fingers, just taped them up with electrical tape! They are still useable, but I rarely wear them because I got Thor MX gloves now. Just keeping the Fox more for sentimental reasons. They still look cool--black with purple and a touch of yellow with simple Fox head logo. The color matched my first real mountain bike, a GT RTS-3 in candyapple purple.

I admit that I like Fox LS t-shirts with a simple Fox head logo and maybe some stuff on the sleeves, but I don't like the other silly trendy designs and clothing articles, such as polo shirts, jeans, and buttoned shirts (what!).

Ken, you say people in biking don't care about fasion? What about roadies and their matching get-ups? Haha!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*All the time....*



FloridaFish said:


> didn't find a glove under 24.99, and I'm happy with my fox statics, usually about a year before the funk is unbearable.
> 
> re: style
> that's my point, the sombrio jersey made me feel silly because it makes it look like I'm trying to be "in style" and I don't have the skillz to pull that vibe off. I'm very self-conscious


The last time I shopped them, I picked up a two pack for $30 from Home Depot. By my math, that works out to $15.

To each their own.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Reading comprehension...*



djork said:


> I will agree that Fox MTB/MX gloves are good. I still have my Pawtector I got many years ago. There are some holes on the inner tip of the fingers, just taped them up with electrical tape! They are still useable, but I rarely wear them because I got Thor MX gloves now. Just keeping the Fox more for sentimental reasons. They still look cool--black with purple and a touch of yellow with simple Fox head logo. The color matched my first real mountain bike, a GT RTS-3 in candyapple purple.
> 
> I admit that I like Fox LS t-shirts with a simple Fox head logo and maybe some stuff on the sleeves, but I don't like the other silly trendy designs and clothing articles, such as polo shirts, jeans, and buttoned shirts (what!).
> 
> Ken, you say people in biking don't care about fasion? What about roadies and their matching get-ups? Haha!


What I said is that no cyclist should care about fashion because we all look like dorks.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> What I said is that no cyclist should care about fashion because we all look like dorks.


True, we all look like dorks to the outside world. But that doesn't mean there won't be a hierarchy of fashion _within_ the biking world. We can still have relatively more style than another biker


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

themanmonkey said:


> *Bikinfoolferlife* got it in one.
> 
> Fox clothing has always been marketing trash as long as I can remember. It was never high quality and was worn by people who like to be associated with a brand.
> 
> I love their suspension, but that's it.


Wow. I have a pair of their shorts that are blank years old, and are just now starting to show their age.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

FloridaFish said:


> ...usually about a year before the funk is unbearable.


Don't you guys throw your gloves in the washing machine (and the dryer)? I've been doing it for years with no problems. Sometimes once a week.

Fox, Specialized and the Orchard Supply-types, it don't matter.

fp


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> What I said is that no cyclist should care about fashion because we all look like dorks.


and also this: "There's no such thing as "fashion" in cycling."


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Right....*



djork said:


> and also this: "There's no such thing as "fashion" in cycling."


So when we put them both together, we get this:

"Regarding style: It's cycling ferchristssake. We all look like dorks to people who don't ride. There's no such thing as "fashion" in cycling."

Which I intended to mean that "fashion in cycling" is a dychotomy.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

A curse on Fox's house for changing the Incline glove. It was the simplest thing going, black, reasonable affordable, and sized to keep your hands from getting 6 simultaneous finger-wedgies. The new one is useless. And, no, I don't want ANY plastic reinforcements on the back of my hand; this ain't Motocross!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Are you sure?*



Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention, it's overpriced crap. Their shorts are worthless (have tried twice trying to be fair), have had their gloves fall apart like Ken; I do have one old t-shirt I got for free at Interbike. I don't believe in buying stuff just to wear a logo, but Fox obviously has this down, to have a whole wardrobe of it....wow. While the two Fox companies may be separately run, the Fox family is still behind both, not that that matters. I do like their shocks/forks, though.


Bikin', I could have sworn these are two totally separate and distinctly different companies.


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always had good luck with their stuff. I have worn Fox gloves since the early 90's and never had a pair tear, I just replaced them from time to time because I wanted a new pair that wasn't all faded out. 

None of my jerseys have ever come apart either. I still have one from around 2000 and it is in perfect shape - the graphics haven't even cracked. I also have a gear bag that held up to constant abuse in college.

I'll admit that lots of people wear the casual wear because it is trendy, but that does not concern me. I still wear one of my Fox baseball hats from college and, aside from fading, it is in perfect condition as well.

Every time I read someone on this board saying their Fox product fell apart quickly I am baffled. It's not that I doubt them; I just haven't had that experience. 

Several of my college buddies rode MX and wore Fox gear and never had any problems that I can recall. I worked at a motorcycle shop for a time in college and there were lots of riders who came in to get Fox gear and I don't remember ever having any of them bring anything back because of poor quality.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

TNC said:


> Bikin', I could have sworn these are two totally separate and distinctly different companies.


Took a bit of googling but I stand somewhat corrected. Geoffrey Fox, head of the Fox Racing (clothing) company is brother of Robert Fox of Fox Racing Shox (suspension). Geoffrey's company originally did motocross supply, clothing wasn't even the main business but later became the main business. Don't know what the relationship was/is between the brothers and the companies (obviously with the logo and related businesses there is/was something there) but....they're still family so I'm somewhat correct, although not very much 

One interesting thing I read was ol' Geoffrey paid $300 for someone to create the Fox logo...that was one hell of an investment.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks *Bikinfoolferlife* I knew they were related somewhat, but had no idea how they were related.


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Took a bit of googling but I stand somewhat corrected. Geoffrey Fox, head of the Fox Racing (clothing) company is brother of Robert Fox of Fox Racing Shox (suspension). Geoffrey's company originally did motocross supply, clothing wasn't even the main business but later became the main business. Don't know what the relationship was/is between the brothers and the companies (obviously with the logo and related businesses there is/was something there) but....they're still family so I'm somewhat correct, although not very much
> 
> *One interesting thing I read was ol' Geoffrey paid $300 for someone to create the Fox logo...that was one hell of an investment.*


Phil Knight paid an art school student $35 for the Nike swoosh.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> Thanks *Bikinfoolferlife* I knew they were related somewhat, but had no idea how they were related.


I think they've gone to lengths to obscure it from the amount of searching it took to get an answer on the relationship between the two Fox guys, finally found something Geoffrey had written as an article on the physics of an aspect of racing where he mentioned Robert was his brother and how they did that together. Mostly what I found seemed to be the same PR release. Another interesting note is Geoffrey is/was a physics professor at the University of Santa Clara, got into the whole suspension/clothing thing just due to his love of motocross.


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

Bo55Diesel said:


> I've always had good luck with their stuff. I have worn Fox gloves since the early 90's and never had a pair tear, I just replaced them from time to time because I wanted a new pair that wasn't all faded out.
> 
> None of my jerseys have ever come apart either. I still have one from around 2000 and it is in perfect shape - the graphics haven't even cracked. I also have a gear bag that held up to constant abuse in college.
> 
> ...


I have owned a couple of pairs of Sidewinder gloves and am currently using a pair I bought in college 4+ years ago. They have been great gloves. Aside from the wear and tear you would expect on a glove this old, they have done their job protecting me in falls, providing grip and a place to wipe my nose and brow. When they get funky, I throw them in the washing machine. In my experience Fox stuff has held up as well as anything else I've tried. I can't speak for their shorts, but their jerseys have been great as well.


----------

